# recycled shelter



## acrata4ever (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.greenecoservices.com/recycling-plastic-bottles-and-trash-into-roofs/

im sick of all this eco camping and camping supplies when i know the forest has a wealth of water bottles and beer cans. simply flatten them into shingles.


----------



## Puckett (Oct 26, 2011)

or make a bottle wall






that light up at night!


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 26, 2011)

yeah glass bottles are good for that. im wondering how waterproof a thatched plastic bottle or beercan roof shingles would be. yeah i wish i could find those blue bottles, they make shitty guitar slides but sell great.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 26, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> im wondering how waterproof a thatched plastic bottle or beercan roof shingles would be.


Melt them together?


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 27, 2011)

no i think they just lay over lapped and the rain just runs off


----------



## trash diver (Oct 27, 2011)

This is what we all should be doing.just think about the amount of reusable materials buried in land fills.


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 27, 2011)

well yeah some sticks, bamboo, or willow, some old coat hangers and a homemade wire twister and plastic bottles. when you party dont just sit and be stupid pick things up and make little forest ranger huts and leave them as functional junk sculptures that can be visited again and again. or used by needy people. a place to party. if the state doesnt like it its all in one place. haul the whole fucking thing to china to be melted into dollar store crap. they cant say picking up shit in the woods is a bad thing. fuck them BUILD PARTY HUTS! they should be doing this in central park plastic bottle igloos everywhere.


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 27, 2011)

look at this http://inspirationgreen.com/plastic-bottle-homes.html gotta be a way to make a shining gleaming ziggurat from sticks mud and plastic bottles. maybe toda huts.


----------



## Earth (Oct 28, 2011)

trash diver said:


> This is what we all should be doing.just think about the amount of reusable materials buried in land fills.



...not too mention in our rivers / waterways


----------



## bicycle (Oct 28, 2011)

Nowthis is a cool idea!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 28, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> look at this http://inspirationgreen.com/plastic-bottle-homes.html gotta be a way to make a shining gleaming ziggurat from sticks mud and plastic bottles. maybe toda huts.


Some of those, like the first few, you can't even tell are made with bottles!


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 28, 2011)

now you tell me if egyptians and babylonians had an abundance of plastic soda bottles would they waste all that time making mud bricks?


----------



## bicycle (Oct 28, 2011)

Dome from winebottles @ Ruigoord, Amsterdam





Winebottles von cycloctopus auf Flickr


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 28, 2011)

ok that looks exactly like a vagina. the hune bedden looked in north holland which were made before the pyramids. theyre not burial mounds theyre rebirth chambers aligned with the spring equinox. so the sun directly enters on the longest day. this is why all death and resurrection gods/goddesses are born in and reborn out of caves. originally buddhist temples were built to host travelers. if you could somehow make a tax free religion out of traveling and building temples from garbage. and some kind of book with a map thats all reproduced by hand in a secret esoteric script. showing all the safe houses. or the the nearest safe house will be given to from place to place. but yeah fuck the state and their garbage build your party huts.


----------



## bicycle (Oct 28, 2011)

Hehe if the vaginas you had didlook exactly like that.....
i didnt know we had hunebedden in noord holland??


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 28, 2011)

yeah look it up theyre older than stonehenge they look like giant beds but they were once covered with dirt and grass. i think theyre in friesland.


----------



## bicycle (Oct 28, 2011)

Dude friesland is not nord holland! I know there are hunnebedden somewhere at the other side ofthe lake.


----------



## bicycle (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe i have mistaken thenorth of hollandfor the name of a province.
Sorry!


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 28, 2011)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-38Ho16CjGmg/TlEjzTFWtjI/AAAAAAAAAE4/2jhMagdj7qg/s1600/17102006hunebed.jpg


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 29, 2011)

i know its north of utrecht and cold as fuck. wanna see it one day. snow white is a dead and resurection goddess from pre christian times. in the russian tales her name is jelena. a russian girl told me the actual meaning of this name. "a ray of light in the dark kingdom" after that all these ancient temples where the sun enters like a beam on the spring equinox makes perfect sense. and i really want to see if the hune bedden line up. since theyre the oldest stoneage burial chambers.


----------

